# Mossberg Shockwave legal in Texas?



## ockhamsrazor (Feb 8, 2010)

If you are thinking of buying a Mossberg Shockwave or a Remington 870 TAC-14 you need to read this article from Texas Law Shield. They could be wrong but I just don't want to be the one that proves them right!
Also remember this is their opion an not legal advice.
http://blog.uslawshield.com/tag/mossberg-shockwave/


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Third degree felony to protect ones home just stupid.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Until someone gets arrested and charged with it so it can be decided on in court, we're never gonna know for sure. Texas law conflicts itself with this. Not gonna be me.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Texas law seems specific in the min barrel lengths "and" min overall length. I would say it is technically illegal. I have a cruiser with 18-1/4" barrel and that's good enough for me. 

But that shockwaves is slick and compact.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

http://www.mossberg.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Shockwave-Letter-from-ATF-3-2-17.pd
Last two paragraphs on page 1 and the "background" paragraph makes it very clear what the ATF says about it's legality.


----------



## ockhamsrazor (Feb 8, 2010)

I agree that the BATF says it's legal as far as they are concerned. But that doesn't mean it complies with state laws. If you've ever bought ammo over the Internet you've seen the notice that says it's your responsibility to comply with local and state laws this is the same thing. I'm not a lawyer and I don't know if Texas Law Shield is right or wrong on this. I'm just saying it might be a good idea to take this into consideration before purchasing one of these firearms. I just don't want to see anybody get in trouble not to mention the financial problems they would have dealing with this.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice gun..Do they offer it in an 18.5" barrel?


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I have moved them legally through my store and know other dealers that have sold them. Texas sees it as a 12 gauge hand gun.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

scwine said:


> Nice gun..Do they offer it in an 18.5" barrel?


Can you take a regular 18.5" shotgun and fashion a bird head grip like the shockwave? It does not look very hard.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Here is another thread on the topic. The OP's hand got a little tore up. https://www.glocktalk.com/threads/mossberg-shockwave.1660878/


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Exposed crew heads on the fore grip ... should have counter sunk them. Bloody mess.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Go run one with buckshot or better yet slugs. Slugs are laughable. They are about useless. Get a regular stocked pump for home defense so you can actually handle the thing. These SBS things are for tv....a stunt at best.


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

Palmetto State Armory won't ship them to Texas.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I got a TSRA legislative alert that the shockwave are illegal in Texas but there is a proposition being worked on regarding them. 

Stay with a standard tactical like sgrem pointed out.


----------



## ockhamsrazor (Feb 8, 2010)

*update to original question*

this was posted on Texas Law Shield 
*H.B. 1819*

Purpose: Creates Texas Penal Code Â§ 46.05(a)(7) which states that firearm silencers that are curios or relics, or are possessed, manufactured, transported, repaired, or sold in compliance with federal law, are not prohibited weapons. This means that if the federal â€œHearing Protection Act of 2017â€ becomes law and removes firearm silencers from ATF regulation under the NFA, they will no longer be prohibited weapons under TPC Â§46.05.
Amends Texas Penal Code Â§ 46.05 to state that prohibited weapons does not include those weapons that are not subject to the ATF registration requirement. This means that since the ATF has chosen not to regulate the Mossberg Shockwave as a short-barreled shotgun under the NFA that it is not prohibited under TPC Â§ 46.05(a)(1)(C).
Signed by the Gov.: May 26, 2017
*Effective: September 1, 2017*


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

ockhamsrazor said:


> this was posted on Texas Law Shield
> *H.B. 1819*
> 
> Purpose: Creates Texas Penal Code Â§ 46.05(a)(7) which states that firearm silencers that are curios or relics, or are possessed, manufactured, transported, repaired, or sold in compliance with federal law, are not prohibited weapons. This means that if the federal â€œHearing Protection Act of 2017â€ becomes law and removes firearm silencers from ATF regulation under the NFA, they will no longer be prohibited weapons under TPC Â§46.05.
> ...


Well that's that.

I guess I can go drop 6 bills on that IO Krinkov copy. My local dealer sells a pile of the "pistol" registered long firearms along with the "arm support" stocks for them. Short barreled shotguns have their place in a defense weapon cache. Not without a full stock though.

The full signed bill if anyone wants to look at it.

http://www.capitol.state.tx.us/tlodocs/85R/billtext/pdf/HB01819F.pdf#navpanes=0


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

sgrem said:


> Go run one with buckshot or better yet slugs. Slugs are laughable. They are about useless. Get a regular stocked pump for home defense so you can actually handle the thing. These SBS things are for tv....a stunt at best.


Slugs ain't useless. Slugs defeat common body armor via blunt trauma. Buck won't do that. That and slugs reliably penetrate cover that buck can't. And that's what makes a 12 gauge relevant in the CQB niche. The adaptable ammo. There is nothing else that can deliver that much devastation out to 50 feet or so. Hard or soft target.


----------

